# Anyone tried oven trick on water damaged card???



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

had anyone tried the oven trick on water damaged card?

someone wnt to sell me a water damaged gtx660 after it was damaged when WC. the card still displays but got major artifacts.
thinking of getting and try but need opinions from veterans here.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

Natus Vincere said:


> had anyone tried the oven trick on water damaged card?
> 
> someone wnt to sell me a water damaged gtx660 after it was damaged when WC. the card still displays but got major artifacts.
> thinking of getting and try but need opinions from veterans here.
> ...


 
The oven trick is to melt solder on the card back into place, which is a cause of artifacting. If the artifacting was caused by a short from water conducting electricity where it's not supposed to, oven baking won't help.


----------



## Law-II (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi

In my experience water damage is permanent at component level, oven reflow trick may or may not bring the vga card back to life [lost a GTX 295 (RIP) to H2o and tried this at the time as a last resort]

Note: Other members of the TPU community may have had better luck

atb

Law-II


----------



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The oven trick is to melt solder on the card back into place, which is a cause of artifacting. If the artifacting was caused by a short from water conducting electricity where it's not supposed to, oven baking won't help.



owh. but will the oven trick actually evaporate the water and so probably avoid the short circuit? hehe. juz my imagination though


----------



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> In my experience water damage is permanent at component level, oven reflow trick may or may not bring the vga card back to life [lost a GTX 295 (RIP) to H2o and tried this at the time as a last resort]
> 
> ...



owh. did it fix ur gtx 295? or it doesnt shows any changes at all other than smell of burn solder


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2014)

Natus Vincere said:


> owh. but will the oven trick actually evaporate the water and so probably avoid the short circuit? hehe. juz my imagination though


It's not the water that makes a short, it's the damage the water causes that creates a short. Once the damage is done, it's game over. You don't need the water anymore for the card to remain bricked.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

Natus Vincere said:


> owh. but will the oven trick actually evaporate the water and so probably avoid the short circuit? hehe. juz my imagination though


 
Pulling a bullet out of a dead body and then using a defibrilator doesn't work. Once something is shorted by water, it doesn't matter if you remove the water, it's still shorted.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 28, 2014)

I call it it is like a patch for a corpse 

If there is no visible corrosive substance on the board then it is useless. Wash it out with distilled water and toothbrush, then blow it out with compressed air(gas tanks) under the IC, use some cleaning solvents for electronics, and leave it for drying for a day in sun, then try...


----------



## Law-II (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi



Natus Vincere said:


> owh. did it fix ur gtx 295?


 
No; GTX 295 is in hardware heaven

atb

Law-II


----------



## d1nky (Apr 28, 2014)

Natus Vincere said:


> had anyone tried the oven trick on water damaged card?
> 
> someone wnt to sell me a water damaged gtx660 after it was damaged when WC. the card still displays but got major artifacts.
> thinking of getting and try but need opinions from veterans here.
> ...




you still have half the screen, bench the thing until its dead!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

In fairness me and @the54thvoid spilled coolant on our GPU's, his Titan, my 780 and my GD65 Motherboard at the time. Both of us cleaned the hardware with distilled water and left it to dry, but we never turned the hardware on beforehand to allow a short to happen.


----------



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

d1nky said:


> you still have half the screen, bench the thing until its dead!



hahaha. i dont even think it can boot into windows though.


----------



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> In fairness me and @the54thvoid spilled coolant on our GPU's, his Titan, my 780 and my GD65 Motherboard at the time. Both of us cleaned the hardware with distilled water and left it to dry, but we never turned the hardware on beforehand to allow a short to happen.



owh. guess if it was never turned on after leak, dry it then it shud be able to work again correct? but the owner of the card told me dat after the leak, the card juz doesnt boot up. he left it for a few weeks then he tried it again suddenly got artifacts.


----------



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought it revive ur gtx 295. 

R.I.P


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 28, 2014)

It's best not to play with it. The chances are it almost certainly wont work. Save your money.

Don't triple post you can always EDIT you previous post.


----------



## Natus Vincere (Apr 28, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> It's best not to play with it. The chances are it almost certainly wont work. Save your money.
> 
> Don't triple post you can always EDIT you previous post.



thnx for the advice. really new with this forum. 

thnx for ur opinions guys.


----------



## Animalpak (May 3, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> In my experience water damage is permanent at component level, oven reflow trick may or may not bring the vga card back to life [lost a GTX 295 (RIP) to H2o and tried this at the time as a last resort]
> 
> ...




I killed two GTX 295 because of leak from chipset block.  Once damaged from water they never come back.

if you're lucky to have had a loss in pc off and you noticed before you turn it on you can save all the components but wait at least a week that the water evaporates completely and use the hair dryer every day.


----------

